# The Origins Of Your Username



## Fox_720B (Jul 11, 2013)

Was just on another thread talking about where my "numbers" come from...and realized we haven't had a username thread in a very long time.



> Oh god, not this thread again...



Actually, we have a crapton of new people here since the last. So we might as well.

Not sure if this belongs in here or forum games, however. If it does, feel free to move it.




I suppose Ill go first...

My username is meant to be a combination of my two fursonas...BF the blue fox and Experiment 720 (Sky).

The Boeing 720B was a four-engined, smaller capacity successor to the Boeing 707. It met with limited success with the airlines, and found life as an experimental aircraft for the military and for NASA.

Experiment 720 is "numbered" as such as an homage to this underdog plane...as Sky himself is an underdog...but also an experiment....an alien experiment..which ties into the NASA thing kind of conveniently.

The B at the end though is also a reference to the blue color of both fursonas, the blueberry joke, BF's first name, and because it looked cool in the Boeing font in my signature. XD


What are the origins of yours?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 11, 2013)

Mine's derived from my last name.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 11, 2013)

A joyous misspelling of 'Secret'.

When I signed I was an unimaginative little shit and chose 'secretfur' as my username, couldn't think of anything good. Guess the name's grown on me over the years, can't imagine going by anything else now.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 11, 2013)

Mines a nickname I was given because drunks can't pronounce my real name.
And that came from a little cat in Kiki's Delivery Service..

So I stole this name from Miyazaki, and he's not having it back!


----------



## Zenia (Jul 11, 2013)

I made it up in high school to use as my online name as I didn't (and still don't) like sharing my IRL name. When I got into the furry thing, I just kept using it.


----------



## Car Fox (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't know how many times I've answered this, but I'll do it once more.

My name is a derivative of the term "Torsion Bar", a form of suspension set-up. I came up with the name on my own, and stuck with it because I knew no one else had the name. Besides, It also can denote my relation to the fandom of automobiles.

I have recently considered changing my username to "Car Fox" but haven't decided to go through with it yet.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 11, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> I have recently considered changing my username to "Car Fox" but haven't decided to go through with it yet.


I like both for you.
Have it Car Fox.. and do a Prince and change your title to "Artist formerly known as Torsion Beam."


----------



## Aleu (Jul 11, 2013)

If you recognize this character, you have your answer.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jul 11, 2013)

Wayyy back in 2003 there was a joke account on gamefaqs called Teen Angst that would make fun of people on RI by relating to their problems and then relating to how much he wanted to cut himself/how much his parents suck/suicide, etc. He didn't last long. A year or so later I needed a new username and pulled out TeenageAngst because it was all I could think about at the time. The name stuck after that.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 11, 2013)

I already did this in my intro and fursona thread. 

I LIEK FALAFELS. 
I LIEK WAFFLES. 
FALAFFELWAFFLE IS FUN TO SAY. 
I SHORTENED IT TO FALAFFEL LAST YEAR. 
ORIGINALITY AT IT'S BEST :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm a biologist. And I tend to be pretty benign. Its also a reference to chumhandles in Homestuck.


----------



## Machine (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm a sapient computer IRL.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 11, 2013)

Machine said:


> I'm a sapient computer IRL.


What happens if someone pulls your plug?


----------



## Aleu (Jul 11, 2013)

Machine said:


> I'm a sapient computer IRL.


I'll be reading your posts in GLADOS' voice from now on.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jul 11, 2013)

Grimfang was the first dragon you fight in the dragonslaying questline in adventure quest, and I added nines until I had that has my username. Also 999 is the emercency services number in England.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I'll be reading your posts in GLADOS' voice from now on.



You mean you haven't been doing so already?


----------



## Machine (Jul 11, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> What happens if someone pulls your plug?


I power the entire southwestern United States.

A sea of worried Californians will come rushing across the Midwest if someone does such a thing.



Aleu said:


> I'll be reading your posts in GLADOS' voice from now on.


THIS WASN'T SUPPOSED TO HAPPEN.


----------



## Hewge (Jul 11, 2013)

Was my World of Warcraft character name since all the way back in 2004. And I just use it for everything ever since.

I am also Hewge.
You know what I'm talking about~

~Imagination~


----------



## PapayaShark (Jul 11, 2013)

Papaya tastes good, sharks are cool c:


----------



## Demensa (Jul 11, 2013)

I came up with this name because I needed something original, short and simple.

It's almost a mashup of "dementia" and "mensa".



Ji-Ji said:


> And that came from a little cat in Kiki's Delivery Service..



Now where's Dreaming?


----------



## Attaman (Jul 11, 2013)

I just kinda merged two words I saw together, and a day later when google-searching I realized it's the title of Cossacks. Whoops.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 11, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> You mean you haven't been doing so already?


Forgive me for being slow :c


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 11, 2013)

It was a name I thought of for a RP character that I never did anything with,
but I really liked it, so I started using it for other things.


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2013)

Willow of the forest was my original Gaia username from 2007.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 11, 2013)

I thought Harbinger was bad ass in Mass Effect 2 and hadnt heard the name before.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 11, 2013)

Need I say more?


(Here's he full clip, if you're interested)


----------



## Icky (Jul 11, 2013)

Icarus (cause Greek mythology + birds) => Some people calling me ickyfag (cause I was the only straight guy in the chatroom at the time) =>Icky.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 11, 2013)

Icky said:


> Icarus (cause Greek mythology + birds) => Some people calling me ickyfag (cause I was the only straight guy in the chatroom at the time) =>Icky.



You mean it really is short for Icarus? I call you that 'cause it makes you sound adorblez :c


----------



## Saga (Jul 11, 2013)

It was the name of my ifunny account once upon a time before I was banned.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 11, 2013)

A super shitty combination of my IRL name with extra X's slapped on, and lupo, Italian for 'wolf', which I began using about 3 years ago and now regret deeply.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 11, 2013)

I wanted to call myself Wheeljack (after a beloved character from the original Transformers), but deviantART said it was taken.

So I went with TransformerRobot.


----------



## TobyDingo (Jul 11, 2013)

Well, The name is pretty self explanatory I think. Although my real name isn't Toby. I don't know why I chose Toby, I guess he just seemed like a Toby when I created him.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 11, 2013)

Well, I developed a saliva fetish and thought it would make a cool username...

... and that's about it.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 11, 2013)

It just kind of popped up


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 11, 2013)

My character is a kangaroo. He is a male. I did a science, and Kangaroo Boy happened.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 11, 2013)

My name is more about how I was feeling at time. And I've always had sensory problems so everything becomes distorted sometimes. And hence it came to be.


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 11, 2013)

There's no real story behind my name, simply two things fudged together. The Echo part comes from my love of vintage things, EKCO was a manufacturer of radios and TVs etc. The Shock comes from my profession as a sparky. Was almost Ekcoshock, but I went with Echoshock in the end. I'm far too stubborn to change it to anything else now.


----------



## Icky (Jul 11, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> You mean it really is short for Icarus? I call you that 'cause it makes you sound adorblez :c



Yes, dummy!


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 11, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> There's no real story behind my name, simply two things fudged together. The Echo part comes from my love of vintage things, EKCO was a manufacturer of radios and TVs etc. The Shock comes from my profession as a sparky. Was almost Ekcoshock, but I went with Echoshock in the end. I'm far too stubborn to change it to anything else now.





For the clueless, what's a sparky?

And Legit...I'm intrigued how "Legit Waterfall" popped up...were you looking at totally legit pics of waterfalls?


----------



## Fernin (Jul 11, 2013)

When I was much younger I thought reversing the "r"s and "n" in Fenrir was clever. The name just ended up sticking over the years. On the full name Fernin Lucine Ker happened with Lucine being a phonetic bastardization of of Lucien and Ker just sorta happened.

And for the folks here who know my two names on steam, Remigus as an alternate spelling of the name Remigius from one of Alice Borchardt's books, and Tarantula because, well I love tarantulas. X3


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 11, 2013)

Icky said:


> Yes, dummy!



Goodness. This will give new meaning to that crayon meisterwerk I owe you.

'The Flight of Icarus'


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 11, 2013)

It's just a made-up name for one of my characters, who has gone through so many changes before settling down as the Camazotz worshipping war-priest batmonster that he is. The names of my characters are always intended to reflect their personality.

It's also entirely unique on the internet to my knowledge (intentional), so there's some value to it to me I suppose


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 11, 2013)

I like eating mochi, I like Zorro, and I like foxes (zorras). And I'm a glossophile.

However, Mochi goes farther back. At one point, my username on a Zelda forum contained Ricecake. People called me Rice, and I liked the sound of it. I mistranslated that into Japanese as Mochi (actually a kind of glutinous rice), and considered that legit. Even after I noticed the mistranslation I kept it. Then I joined here, and voila! Mochi!



Harbinger said:


> I thought Harbinger was bad ass in Mass Effect 2 and hadnt heard the name before.



It's also another word for herald or precursor. As in the harbinger of DOOM! Mwahahaha!!! :V



Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Need I say more?
> 
> 
> (Here's he full clip, if you're interested)



I knew your name sounded familiar! I just couldn't put my finger on it...


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 11, 2013)

I lived in california when I first studied art... they said my work was Gnarly! Still not sure what that means. 
The picture is actually a self portrait and is General Klondike from Tales of the All Father on the main.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 11, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> I lived in california when I first studied art... they said my work was Gnarly! Still not sure what that means.
> The picture is actually a self portrait and is General Klondike from Tales of the All Father on the main.



Gnarly/Narly/however you spell it means radical/awesome/sweet. I think it's surfer lingo.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 11, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> I like eating mochi, I like Zorro, and I like foxes (zorras). And I'm a glossophile.
> 
> However, Mochi goes farther back. At one point, my username on a Zelda forum contained Ricecake. People called me Rice, and I liked the sound of it. I mistranslated that into Japanese as Mochi (actually a kind of glutinous rice), and considered that legit. Even after I noticed the mistranslation I kept it. Then I joined here, and voila! Mochi!



Ricecake would be the cutest name ever. Ima give it to a kitty or something.


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jul 11, 2013)

My name is the name of a weapon from the Monster Hunter series. c:
Sinister is also my favourite word.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 11, 2013)

You know, I almost called myself Stahlmann before I decided on Sutekh_the_Destroyer.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm often absent minded.


----------



## Conker (Jul 11, 2013)

Conker's Bad Fur Day is my favorite video game. When I first started doing the online thing, I went as CONKERSBADFURDAY on a bunch of sites, but that got kind of long and too loud, so I shorten it to Conker.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 11, 2013)

Conker said:


> Conker's Bad Fur Day is my favorite video game. When I first started doing the online thing, I went as CONKERSBADFURDAY on a bunch of sites, but that got kind of long and too loud, so I shorten it to Conker.



Banjo-kazooie and Conkers bad fur day are my all time favorite games. 

It made my heart smile knowing you like Conker too :3


----------



## Corto (Jul 11, 2013)

It's a character from Neuromancer whose name made me giggle.


----------



## Percy (Jul 12, 2013)

It's... a name. That I like. A lot.

(Not my real name though.)


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 12, 2013)

I am not really creative with names, I like kitsunes from anime, "cross" is from assasin cross(a class) in ragnarok online (a mmorpg)


----------



## Avindur (Jul 12, 2013)

We had to write some story as a english assignment back in 7th grade, and this was the name of one of the characters. I just really liked it for some reason and used it for everything since.


----------



## EloeElwe (Jul 12, 2013)

Eloe Elwe was always my favorite elf character for D&D/AD&D. So now I use it for just about everything!


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 12, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> For the clueless, what's a sparky?



Sparky/Sparks = Electrician


----------



## Tossu-sama (Jul 12, 2013)

I've been using this name for seven years or so, and I can't really remember its origins that well but I suppose it had something to do with my j-rock hype that I had back then.
For some reason, the name just got stuck then and it even became my IRL nickname.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 12, 2013)

I wanted to make up a language for some characters so I scrambled the alphabet. I then ran my name and this is what it translated to. :3


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 12, 2013)

It was originally the gamer tag I used whenever I played against freshmen in videogame design 1. Now a days I go by Captain Fox but that's a whole different story


----------



## Cain (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh, a lovely story.
Not from the Biblical Cain & Abel, though that has some influences on my username.

It sort of came from the Skulduggery Pleasant books, where the main protagonist changes her name to Valkyrie Cain (which to this day I think is the best name ever. I wish that were my name.). I thought is sounded pretty cool, I realized the biblical implications, and the meaning behind the word Cain, which is destruction I believe.

So I like my username.

It's usually taken on a bunch of games and websites though, so I use my newer username, Slightly Quarky.
Hell yeah Science.


----------



## Unicornboy (Jul 12, 2013)

Unicornb0y is the name of my tumblr, Unicornboy itself was already taken there. But the using unicorn in my name comes from my original alias The Scottish Unicorn, which is actually the national animal of Scotland. And the reasoning behind that is my favorite mug which features an emblem of the Scottish Unicorn. Yeah this was pretty convoluted but that's where it came from.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Jul 12, 2013)

Mike Lobo because my name is Mike, and I like the Spanish language and wolves, so Lobo was a no brainer for me.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 12, 2013)

Mike Lobo said:


> Mike Lobo because my name is Mike, and I like the Spanish language and wolves, so Lobo was a no brainer for me.


I know a girl who has that surname. She isn't a furry. Wasted on her.


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Jul 12, 2013)

Just for the irony of being me. I am the most illogical person I know of, and I am happy about it.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 12, 2013)

LogicfromLogic said:


> Just for the irony of being me. I am the most illogical person I know of, and I am happy about it.



Well if you take logic from logic you're left with zero. Zero logic. Nice.


----------



## Conker (Jul 13, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Banjo-kazooie and Conkers bad fur day are my all time favorite games.
> 
> It made my heart smile knowing you like Conker too :3


Made by different divisions of Rare, which is something I recently learned. Some of the devs of CBFD are playing through it and doing commentary on youtube. Look up King Conker and you'll find em. Pretty fun stuff since they get really drunk.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Jul 13, 2013)

I totally dig Portia Porcupine, so that's it.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 13, 2013)

I'll admit it- I don't even like my username very much, I just can't think of anything better. Loosely derived from MrDoctorMan, a name I use for my steam and various other things.


----------



## Cain (Jul 13, 2013)

Portia's #1 Fan said:


> I totally dig Portia Porcupine, so that's it.


I thought you meant Portia De Rossi for a second.
I am sad now, thought I found an Ellen fan.


----------



## Jaxalope (Jul 13, 2013)

I wont tell you my real name, but Jax is a part of it. 

I often get told that when i run i sound like a trodding horse, but more in a loping nature, mainly because my heel hits then the bottom of my shoe making an almost trodding sound. So I kinda stuck them both together and got my username. (It also reminds me of Bud Luckys clip from the Incredibles movie Boundin'. (You know, the Jackalope.))


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 13, 2013)

I frequently hop onto the Chatlands site, Lupinar. After deciding that xXEmberxX was a rather horrid username, I searched for names online and discovered Zabrina, using the name for my rat character.


I decided that my username would be Zabrina on FAF just for kicks.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 13, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> kitsunes from anime



One second. I think I need to vomit. *runs off to restroom*


----------



## Taralack (Jul 13, 2013)

It was the last name I made up for one of my OCs back when I was in my weaboo phase. Started using it and one combination of the names (raitora) for internet usernames.


----------



## Ansitru (Jul 13, 2013)

Ansitru is the shortened form of "Ansitruda", which according to etymology is one of the older versions of my own name, Astrid. :3


----------



## Aetius (Jul 13, 2013)

Gee I wonder just where I stole it.


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 13, 2013)

Kind of a nickname, cuz whenever u see me, you see me nibbling at a sandwich, even if I'm not hungry, I just have one next to me.
 and my favorite animal was the white wolf, so this is the name I came up with.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 13, 2013)

HungryWolf said:


> Kind of a nickname, cuz whenever u see me, you see me nibbling at a sandwich, even if I'm not hungry, I just have one next to me.
> and my favorite animal was the white wolf, so this is the name I came up with.


The lack of the honorable mention to Duran Duran displeases me.


----------



## Cain (Jul 13, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> Ansitru is the shortened form of "Ansitruda", which according to etymology is one of the older versions of my own name, Astrid. :3


Aw man that's an awesome name. How to train your dragon, anyone?


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 13, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> Ansitru is the shortened form of "Ansitruda", which according to etymology is one of the older versions of my own name, Astrid. :3



I always thought 'Ansitru' was just something you made up. Are you really an Astrid? :3c


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 13, 2013)

Mine is an alteration of my typical username because I didn't want my "main" username to be associated with furry porn.


----------



## lol (Jul 13, 2013)

It wasn't taken


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 13, 2013)

Aleu said:


> The lack of the honorable mention to Duran Duran displeases me.


Whose that, sorry if I don't know o.o


----------



## Cain (Jul 13, 2013)

HungryWolf said:


> Whose that, sorry if I don't know o.o


Who's.

Duran Duran is a band.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 13, 2013)

HungryWolf said:


> Whose that, sorry if I don't know o.o


-breaks down sobbing-
MUST EDUCATE


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 13, 2013)

HungryWolf said:


> Whose that, sorry if I don't know o.o



Comments like this make me feel old.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 13, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> Comments like this make me feel old.


Same, and these bands were big before I was born. To be honest I barely know any modern music.


----------



## Ansitru (Jul 13, 2013)

Cain said:


> Aw man that's an awesome name. How to train your dragon, anyone?



I don't train dragons. I am the khaleesi, mother of dragons. They obey. :V



Seekrit said:


> I always thought 'Ansitru' was just something you made up. Are you really an Astrid? :3c



I am really an Astrid. :3c


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 13, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> One second. I think I need to vomit. *runs off to restroom*




Bulimia is bad dude, you should totally go see a psychiatris


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 13, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Bulimia is bad dude, you should totally go see a psychiatris



Sorry, but the phrase "Kitsune from anime" is almost as bad as "Ameterasu from Naruto". Now if you'll excuse me, I feel sick just SAYING that. I'm gonna have to wash my mouth out with soap...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 13, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I always thought 'Ansitru' was just something you made up. Are you really an Astrid? :3c



I was playing this game called Stardrive and you could make espionage characters with random names in the format of "___ the ___"

I got "Astrid the Beautiful" for one of them. 

I screencapped and showed it to her it was adorable omg


----------



## Khaki (Jul 13, 2013)

A long time ago, when Cocky was just an egg.

British troops used to wear those delightful red uniforms which looked all nice and smart on the parade ground, 
however they became redundant as these men would stand out like a sore thumb out in the field.
These men did not want to be easily seen, so they would smear their uniforms in dirt in order to conceal the bright red of their coats.

Now, the British eventually introduced a new uniform which was a dusty brown colour, which it's name was derived from the
Persian word "Khaki", meaning "dust covered".
These new uniforms helped hide the troops and a new type of clothing was born.


Both are relative and Khaki makes for a good name since it's short and is easy to pronounce.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 13, 2013)

Khaki said:


> A long time ago, when Cocky was just an egg.
> 
> British troops used to wear those delightful red uniforms which looked all nice and smart on the parade ground,
> however they became redundant as these men would stand out like a sore thumb out in the field.
> ...



I was thinking of "Butt-Rice"/OhmRice and Khaki Leader from the forums in Dot Hack GU... God I'm a nerd.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Jul 13, 2013)

Cain said:


> I thought you meant Portia De Rossi for a second.
> I am sad now, thought I found an Ellen fan.



LOL Nope. Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 14, 2013)

RTS games. 

People usually spam one type of unit. 

The most annoying of which are artillery-type units (actually it's second only to gunship spam)

/username


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 14, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Sorry, but the phrase "Kitsune from anime" is almost as bad as "Ameterasu from Naruto". Now if you'll excuse me, I feel sick just SAYING that. I'm gonna have to wash my mouth out with soap...



You realize kitsune is a word in _japanese_ and it does make sense to be associeted with anime lol


----------



## Infestissumam (Jul 14, 2013)

Infestissumam is Latin for "most hostile," which is cool. So why not.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 14, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> You realize kitsune is a word in _japanese_ and it does make sense to be associeted with anime lol



Kitsune means fox, and is commonly associated with fox spirits in pop culture. I realize that. But certain phrases just make me fell horrible on the inside. Like if someone said "Thor from the Avengers movie" or "Zeus from the Percy Jackson books". It just makes my insides twist into a knot. Perhaps the mythophile in me crying out in pain.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 14, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Kitsune means fox, and is commonly associated with fox spirits in pop culture. I realize that. But certain phrases just make me fell horrible on the inside. Like if someone said "Thor from the Avengers movie" or "Zeus from the Percy Jackson books". It just makes my insides twist into a knot. Perhaps the mythophile in me crying out in pain.



Dude, you're fucked up, chill


----------



## Recel (Jul 14, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Dude, you're fucked up, chill



Well, that escalated quickly...


Aaaanyways. I'll keep my names origin to thi self.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 14, 2013)

Recel said:


> Well, that escalated quickly...
> 
> 
> Aaaanyways. I'll keep my names origin to thi self.



Aww you stole my reply!


----------



## 0rang3 (Jul 14, 2013)

I like orange
I mean the colour
Not the fruit


----------



## Khaki (Jul 14, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> I was thinking of "Butt-Rice"/OhmRice and Khaki Leader from the forums in Dot Hack GU... God I'm a nerd.




What on Earth is that?


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 14, 2013)

Khaki said:


> What on Earth is that?



In the game trilogy .hack//G.U. you can go onto the forums. Despite being not the best dot hack games, the forums are very real and vibrant compared to the main game, with each user having a clear and realistic personality. The most notable pair of users is KhakiLeader and OhmRice. Ohm (the greek letter) is assumed to be a butt by Khaki, so he calls him "BUTT-rice" when he first encounters Rice, who promptly corrects him to OHM-Rice. He continues saying butt-rice anyways just to mess with him. The two end up frienemies and a comedy duo who always follow eachother around on the forums.

... So yeah, I was enug of a nerd to read the entire forums in those games instead of just playing the storyline.


----------



## Kazooie (Jul 14, 2013)

My very first username I formulated when I was 12, was going to a game of laser-quest; they asked for a handle. I panicked, asked for "Killer joe", had to be shortened to what it is now. It is an utterly terrible username.

My second username I formulated while hanging out with my lezbro; she wanted me to join runescape, so I did. I wasn't eating a burger at the time, so that's what I made my username.

Finally I made the username "Kazooie" because I wanted something impossible to google-stalk and wanted it to be completely unrelated to my two previous usernames (which I conveniently did not name). Also because kazoos are neat and banjo kazooie was a great game.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 14, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> banjo kazooie was a great game.



I've seen Kazooie, I've seen Conker.. If I find Banjo on these forums now I'll be off my tits on happiness.


----------



## Khaki (Jul 14, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> In the game trilogy .hack//G.U. you can go onto the forums. Despite being not the best dot hack games, the forums are very real and vibrant compared to the main game, with each user having a clear and realistic personality. The most notable pair of users is KhakiLeader and OhmRice. Ohm (the greek letter) is assumed to be a butt by Khaki, so he calls him "BUTT-rice" when he first encounters Rice, who promptly corrects him to OHM-Rice. He continues saying butt-rice anyways just to mess with him. The two end up frienemies and a comedy duo who always follow eachother around on the forums.
> 
> ... So yeah, I was enug of a nerd to read the entire forums in those games instead of just playing the storyline.



What do you do in that game?


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 14, 2013)

My username came from within the wondrous depths of my noggin.
And I saw that it was good.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 14, 2013)

Khaki said:


> What do you do in that game?



You try to stop some evil rouge AI from taking over the world by playing an MMO or some shit. You see, the AIDA (Artificially Intelligent Data Anomalies) came from a badly designed MMORPG that was originally made by a weird German guy named Harald whose waifu died before she finished her epic story, which Harald based the game off of while, for some reason, programming the Ultimate AI named Aura at the same time. He put Aura and the game into the same package, and then sold it to a big gaming company for no apparent reason, which after released as an MMORPG called "The World" caused the Morganna incident which almost put everyone into comas and nearly destroyed all technology, but some stupid kids playing the game somehow stopped it (which STILL makes no sense) and saved the Ultimate AI. Five years later in 2015 there was a fire resulting in the loss of 80% of the game's data and it had to be rebuilt as "The World R:2" and now there's even MORE bugs trying to kill people which you have to stop because they put your girlfriend into a coma or some bullshit like that, and the company that owns the game is just as oblivious to the danger as ever, and despite there being large sections in the news about it, nobody really takes any action to look into all the weird shit...

*deep breath*

Welcome, to "The World." That's the BASIC background of Dot Hack G.U. (without any real spoilers). Oh, and should I mention that the next Dot Hack game chronologically, .hack//Link, is centered around time-travelling and being physically sucked into a PSP game? After the original Dot Hack quadrilogy, the plots go from decent to bad to terrible. But the original four aren't half-bad.

...

Did I rant? Well crap, I didn't mean to do that. My bad.


----------



## Khaki (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm sorry, but you've lost me on that one.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 15, 2013)

A long time ago when I started playing Republic Commando online, I had to come up with an username nobody had taken. I ended up with Kahvikuppi, Coffeecup in finnish. 

I hadn't drank a lot of coffee before so I figured I'd start living up to that name, afterall a name needs some base to it to represent you. I fell in love with black coffee and anything coffee related has been in my secondary usernames since.

Why sarcastic? well, that is because I am sarcastic and cynical irl.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 16, 2013)

The name 'Cocobanana' started out as a joke because I'd been in the fandom for longer than a sane individual should endure and wanted to create a dummy account on FA just for porn. Later on, I grew to like the name though mostly prefer when people keep it to 'Coco.'

As for what the joke is, there's a song by the Pixies called 'Gigantic' where Kim Deal talks about having sex with a black guy with a big penis. Black penis = Coco(a) Banana. 

Mystery solved.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 17, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> The name 'Cocobanana' started out as a joke because I'd been in the fandom for longer than a sane individual should endure and wanted to create a dummy account on FA just for porn. Later on, I grew to like the name though mostly prefer when people keep it to 'Coco.'
> 
> As for what the joke is, there's a song by the Pixies called 'Gigantic' where Kim Deal talks about having sex with a black guy with a big penis. Black penis = Coco(a) Banana.
> 
> Mystery solved.



When I see your name all I can think of is that copa cabana song. >.< XD


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 17, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> When I see your name all I can think of is that copa cabana song. >.< XD


I thought it was just me.
It then get's followed by the star wars cantina parody.


----------



## PurpleFloyd (Jul 17, 2013)

My sona name is Floyd.  He is Purple.  I like Purple, and I like Pink Floyd.

Then bam, PurpleFloyd.  Not many other origins than that...


----------



## SteelCityTiger (Jul 17, 2013)

Mine comes from two things. Steel City is for Pittsburgh. Tiger, the amur tiger is my favorite animal. So there you go


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 18, 2013)

I was unoriginal.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 18, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> I was unoriginal.


Zabrina the teenage triangle.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 18, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Zabrina the teenage triangle.




Woe is me.


----------



## DawningFox (Jul 18, 2013)

I somewhat write Poke-fanfiction and my first character was a Zoroark, with yellow instead of the red. (For those who don't know what  a Zoroark is, it's a five foot fox fur, with a huge mane.) Well I eventually finished that story and started a sequel called 'A Dawning Star'. (don't read it or try to find it, never finished it) Since my first character was a fox and that the character was yellow like the dawning star, I decide that it was going to be my user name.


----------



## Demi (Jul 19, 2013)

It's my name IRL. *True story*. I use it everywhere if I can.


----------



## King conker (Jul 19, 2013)

Was a fanboy ever since the n64 game Badfur day. Since conker is taken so often in most places i adopted king conker since well, at the end of the game he is a king.

I useed Nicket a lot prior to that but King conker just bad a better feel to it.


----------



## Spark (Jul 20, 2013)

I just tried really hard to think of a name and it happened to "spark" in my mind.


----------



## powderhound (Jul 21, 2013)

Its skier lingo for someone that bird dogs out the stashes of the floofy white stuff (and I'm referring to snow, not coccaine). Usualy involves predawn starts, hiking and more drive to work for pow pow than average. 



Gnarl said:


> I lived in california when I first studied art... they said my work was Gnarly! Still not sure what that means.



It comes from the word gnarl or to twist with force. It is often used to describe extreme situations that can mangle you. "That wipeout was gnarly brah." "Larkin was in a gnarly car accident." It can also be expanded to cover things both powerful and awesome and thus can be used with positive conotations as well. "Did you see him throw that Lincoln Loop off the eagles nest? That was the gnarliest thing I've ever seen."

This concludes our lesion regarding the various dialects of California bro.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 21, 2013)

Well, I just stole the suffix from DoDonPachi. Dunno where the Xo came from. "ZoPachi" was a bit more predictable than XoPachi. I actually really love my alias.


----------



## Monocled Unicorn (Jul 22, 2013)

My username just kind of dawned on me one day as I was preparing to create a new account name, and to be honest, I'm very pleased with it. I get a surprising amount of compliments about it, and my IRL friends say it fits my personality quite well.


----------



## Monocled Unicorn (Jul 22, 2013)

Apologies for the double post. o.o


----------



## rottyscoots (Jul 23, 2013)

the first forum i went on,  my name was rottweiler scoots.  so as time and different accounts came along,  it just shortened its way to rottyscoots.


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 23, 2013)

When I first found the fandom I used the name DreamerHusky... but that's not where my current name came from, it's just a funny coincidence =P I disappeared for a few years, when I returned I couldn't even remember what my original username was. So I just re-registered as Dreaming since I couldn't even remember the name of my original account on FA (honestly I thought it was something retarded like SnowWolf) 

It's sort of sad, Dreaming is a vague variation of an old fursona name. One of my older fursonas was called "NightmareSky" but I figured that'd be a stupid FA name, so Dreaming came to mind... I checked if it was registered already and it wasn't. Jackpot! It took me months to find my original FA account, I only found it after realizing that I'd used it on FAF too. I had that unpronounceable name on FAF for a while, Amerikusomething? I've no idea where the hell that one came from 



Demensa said:


> Ji-Ji said:
> 
> 
> > And that came from a little cat in Kiki's Delivery Service..
> ...


I kinda miss that avatar sometimes :c


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 23, 2013)

It's just my fursona's name. His middle name is Heinrich,.


----------



## Lomberdia (Jul 23, 2013)

My name is the misspelling of a Wild Arms 2 boss' name. It was one of my most favorite bosses (even though she was easy) from that game and was also a valued member of the team. I kept it as my own name ever since.


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 23, 2013)

Lomberdia said:


> My name is the misspelling of a Wild Arms 2 boss' name. It was one of my most favorite bosses (even though she was easy) from that game and was also a valued member of the team. I kept it as my own name ever since.


I always thought Lomberdia was a region in the north of Italy


----------



## Lomberdia (Jul 23, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> I always thought Lomberdia was a region in the north of Italy


Could be, I wouldn't know. If you google "Wild Arms 2 Lombardia" you'll see the mecha dragon. She also appears in WA3. I know the 'a' got turned into an 'e' but its still my name and I'm keeping it forever~!

Funny because I don't even like dragons.


----------



## Ferdinand Deer (Jul 23, 2013)

I always used Mr.Jane Doe (the alias of the Soldier from TF2),but thought it was unoriginal. I then went to Not Mr.Jane Doe (still unoriginal). And then I decided to remove Mr.Jane and replace it with Uncle.


----------



## Nashida (Jul 23, 2013)

I've always used Nashida since my deviantART days. Nashida originally was an (embarrassing) Mary-Sue kind of character I wrote up when Yu-Gi-Oh! first got popular. I since then ditched the character, then repurposed the name for my fursona. As I started making friends and found other places on the internet I used the same name.

And where did I get Nashida from? It was an intentional misspelling of a Japanese surname (Nishida).


----------



## Kalithe (Jul 24, 2013)

When I first started the fandom, I was looking up stuff on dragon languagest and the like xD I came across "Kalith", which meant courage. So that was his name! When I went to make a Fur Affinity, however, some fuzzbutt already stole the spelling. So I became hipster, put an "e" at the end, and VOILA~ Kalithe was born :3


----------



## Zeitzbach (Jul 24, 2013)

Zeitzbach and Ellezard

Zeitzbach : Played Knights in the Nightmare. Zeitzbach Cemetery stage. OO I like this name. Kay will use.

Ellezard : Enfys, my OC, is a lizard and I needed to give him a surname. Ellezard goes along with Enfys really well and I'm like "Kay using it. It also sounds nice by itself anyway"


----------



## maddiedesu (Jul 25, 2013)

my username i use on my youtube and what i had previously used on my deviantart and many other things was *maddryoshka*.
play on words between my name (maddie) and the famous matryoshka dolls. they're so goddamn fun.

then me and my friends started making fun of weeaboos about a half a year ago, and i had changed my name on dA to maddiedesu
for shits and giggles, and it's kind of just stuck, because nobody pronounces maddryoshka right. (ma-dh-ro-sh-kuh is how i pronounce it)


----------



## spiritwhitewolf (Jul 26, 2013)

My username been around for nearly 10 yrs. and common come from my therian quirks of Wolf who spoke me in everyday. so Hir name is Spirit and hir furs are White.

So SpiritWhiteWolf is mushed up by what I seen in my vivid dream


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jul 26, 2013)

I am actually getting a name change soon. My new username is gonna be Batsy. Over the years I have been known by many names, never really been able to stick to one for very long. I chose Batsy because
A) my fursona is a bat
B) I like the way it sounds
C) its simple and it sounds kinda funny


----------



## Vespianna (Jul 26, 2013)

When I was in highschool I used to RP on wolf rp forum sites and the main character I used was named Vespia, a brown, white, and black female dire wolf or timber wolf depending on what was allowed. Well, when I graduated high school and got into the fandom a bit more, I wanted to make a new fursona that fit the person I was now. I loved the name Vespia so I reused it and made my bunnyfox (bunnox) fursona. Then one day I went to sign her up on SL and the name was taken so I ended up making her name longer: Vespianna. It sounded pretty to me, but it felt weird elongating her name... glad I did though because now I love it. <3333


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Jul 26, 2013)

Sweetheartz22 has a simple combination. Sweetheartz was my nickname back in jr. high and has stuck with me ever since. 22 was the age I was when I first joined FAF.


----------



## Stigmatox (Jul 28, 2013)

my true name means nothing to me anymore. a digital singularity spawned and took me ti a vast digital cyberspace with residents of its own. i got infected bya digital virus and people started disliking me because of that "stigma." i ended up growing a few bad habits along the way such as illegal net boarding(a version of skateboarding), and thats when i called myself D Generate. i am Stigma D Generate.

if ur wontering why i have a "tox" suffix, well, sometimes i intoxicate myself in cybertoxins. you know, the kind that reduces stress and makes you feel sexy.


----------



## un-registered (Jul 28, 2013)

My user name "un-registered" is just to put people on a tilt, making them think that there's an actual "un-registered" user using the forums.

Fursona name "Inu Åkami" (or çŠ¬ç‹¼, Japanese for "dog wolf") is pretty self explanatory. I love Japanese culture and I love canine creatures!

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/unregistered


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 28, 2013)

When I started to lose a bit of my interest in the Ace Attorney fandom(Where my previous usernames where "Diego" "BuddyFaith" & "BuddyFaithAKADiego"), I found this neat game and I could be a wolf character. I tried to be "Fenrir" but it was taken, I tried "FenrirDark" and it was taken, so I slapped wolf on there and because "FenrirDarkWolf."
Also, Fenrir comes from Fenrisulfr, a wolf in Norse Mythology. X3


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 29, 2013)

^Hmm... Norse... Mythology... *starts to drool* Fenrir, son of Loki and AngrboÃ°a and father of the two wolves who chase the sun and moon across the sky (and by RagnarÃ¶k shall swallow them), he is the one fated to kill Odin when RagnarÃ¶k comes about. He will then be killed by Odin's son VÃ­Ã°arr during RagnarÃ¶k. He is brother to Hel and JÃ¶rmungandr, and half-brother to Nafi and/or Narfi, to VÃ¡li, and to Sleipnir, and he is the stepson of Sigyn and SvaÃ°ilfari.

Needless to say, I'm a mythophile.


----------



## DrProfessorPanda (Jul 29, 2013)

Oddly enough I wasn't the original person to come up with the name. My nieces and nephews did when I was wearing my little panda outfit, one of them pointed to me and said "that's Dr. Professor Panda to you!" and it pretty much just stuck ever since


----------



## Darkcyberwolf (Oct 28, 2013)

My original old name was TigerPimp66 but it just been a user name my furry name is my real life name Theron anyway usernames keep changing a lot but I stuck with this


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 2, 2013)

"One definition of "big cat" includes the four members of the genus _Panthera: the tiger, lion, jaguar, and leopard. Members of this genus are the only cats able to roar."_


----------



## Zenolith (Nov 2, 2013)

My name is from the word Xenolith. It is rock formation that is inside another rock basically. This commonly happens around volcanos, when magma engulfs rocks and later hardens. While I'm not a geologist in the least sort, the word was picked by randomly opening a dictionary and pointing blindly to a word. I decided to spell it with a Z since the word itself has a Z sound to it.


----------



## Korpi (Nov 2, 2013)

Korpi meaning wilderness in Finnish and since I'm half Finnish.


----------



## WHI2E-NOI6E (Nov 3, 2013)

I usually use 'Silence' but that one was taken. I really like being in quiet company or being alone, and 'Silence' portrays that. But conversely, 'white noise' portrays the idea that most things people say are pointless.

And 2 and 6 are my arbitrary lucky numbers.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, like I said, this was named after my favorite song. The name change was meant to mark the general point in which I actually start this whole project I've been talking about, and what better name to use than the very song that inspired me to start the project in the first place?


----------



## Jags (Nov 3, 2013)

Pure laziness: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezgbKwxLs-0

It came on on shuffle, while I was thinking of a name. So I just used that and rolled with it.


----------



## LadyToorima (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure this had a thread somewhere too.... here, I went to find this one: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/417340-Why-did-you-choose-your-username


----------



## Carnau (Nov 3, 2013)

Not sure if I posted here already, but Carnau means "hoof" in welsh.


----------



## Corperk (Nov 3, 2013)

Begun as a typing error, then I deleted a character. Copper-k (intended) -> Corper-k ("typo") -> Corperk (without the "-")


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 4, 2013)

I was lazy.... I looked around the room, Saw i was wearing a FoxTail for a cosplay and then looked at my PC and the URL of the site i was on had Critter in it.
That's how i got my fursona's name "Fox Tailed Critter".


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Nov 4, 2013)

Reaginic because I regenerate and wolf because wolves are cool


----------



## Leon (Nov 4, 2013)

Leon is my favorite name, and my sona is a lion, I'm pretty lame :v


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 4, 2013)

Leon said:


> Leon is my favorite name, and my sona is a lion, I'm pretty lame :v



Dat originality.


----------



## Yenanator (Nov 5, 2013)

Sooooooo Yenanator was only picked because APPARENTLY someone on FA already had Yena and this made me sad. Yena comes from my Facebook page about Mightyena! 

Yaaaaaaaay! Science!


----------



## Tao (Nov 5, 2013)

I've always gone by Tao. Like Madonna or Cher.


----------



## Suka (Nov 6, 2013)

In Inuit is means fast and I liked how it sounded. Unfortunately I found out from anouther furry that it means bitch in polish and several slavic languages. But I'm still going to stick with it.


----------

